
Phones, tablets, and their impact on kids' brains - daegloe
https://www.cbsnews.com/amp/news/phones-tablets-and-their-impact-on-kids-brains-60-minutes/
======
riskable
This article is the definition of useless. It is nothing more than commentary
on speculation... By not-really-experts. It cites no evidence of anything in
particular!

It's almost as if something has trained by brain to read articles like this in
the hopes of getting rewarded with something interesting!

